# BRANCH WARREN – TRAIN INSANE (DVD DOWNLOAD)



## portugaline (Jul 29, 2009)

Download Link: http://www.tugagym.info/?p=1756

Trailer: http://www.biggertube.com/video/1255/Branch-Warren

...


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Couple of pics of Branch at the O taken by myself





































Fivos


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

some good pics there mate....


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

bassmonster said:


> some good pics there mate....


Thanks pal...got quite a few requests from pros from the O for a copy of pics..luckily Shuan Ray send an email on my behalf..Mark Dugdale used the pic below on the inside on his new 202 DVD










I was also lukcy to supply James L with the cover shot of his DVD and have some more pros in the pipline for DVD shots.

Fivos


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

How do you make your pics look so good, they almost look 3D, great pics mate.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> How do you make your pics look so good, they almost look 3D, great pics mate.


Thanks Ken. It really is depth of field and using the right lens etc. I do like to get the subject to "POP" in pics and have the background blurred. I do no photoshopping of my pics as i dont beleive in it. I see alot of photographers making the subject look better by using various techniques. But what you get from me is exactly what you look like on the day.

I also think being a competitive boydbuilder for the past 20 years gives me the slight edge.

Fivos


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

what settings and lens did you use for the first pic of Branch?


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

dvd download that you have to sign up and pay for....err no thanks


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

bassmonster said:


> what settings and lens did you use for the first pic of Branch?


The stage ones where with an Eos 1D Mark III with a 70-200f2.8L USM about 400 iso...If i can get close enough i prefer to use my 50mm 1.2FL its a superb lens..

Funny at the Mr O it was like all the photographers where guarding the settings which they where using...it was well funny! I did catch a few of them checking out the shots i was shows Shaun Ray and Flex Wheeler as i was sat next to them..

Ive got a press pass for this year as well and hopefully ill be abel to make it. I actually got my pass last yeat based on my own work i.e vetted by Wieder themselves before I told them that i had work published in Flex.

Fivos


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice gesture OP but the files are broken into chunks > 100mb, free users can only download 100mb per time. +Reps anyway


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

bassmonster said:


> what settings and lens did you use for the first pic of Branch?


Also forgot to mention for stage photography i never use a flash as for me it spoils the skin tones..also you have to remeber competitors will use some oil and you will only get flash bounce etc

Fivos


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

anyone got a torrent of this?


----------

